# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ابل سوفت ويير(Apple Products Software)  طريقة إزالة الرقم السري للايفون

## salinas

اخواة الاعزاء لازالة الرقم السري من الايفون الطريقة الوحيد هي القيام بعملية الجيلبريك وذلك يتطلب معرفة نوع الايفون و الفرموير والبيزباند و كل ذلك يتطلب التوفر على برنامج f0recast 
الذي يعطيك كل هذه المعلومات و من تم يمكن تحديد نوع الجيلبريك واي واحد من الاخوة لديه هذه المشكلة ان يقوم برفع المعلومات عن ايفون بواسطةf0recast  وسوف اقوم باعطائه جميع شروحات حول طريقة الجيلبريك لانها تختلف من نوع لايفون الى اخر  
تحياتي للجميع   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## tifaa

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك

----------


## امير الصمت

شكرا لك على الموضوع

----------


## seffari

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## hassan riach

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## gsm4maroc

بارك الله فيك

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك

----------


## yassin55

*مشكور حبيبنا على الموضوع الجامد ده
بارك الله فيك*

----------


## yaden

merci bc

----------


## amer

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك

----------


## amchebek

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## mounirfte

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك

----------


## WESSAM NAGAH

جزاك الله خيرا
 و
بارك فيك

----------


## aei2

Thnxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## tarik527

جزاك الله خير

----------


## mohgo

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك

----------


## ABDELLAH65

بارك الله فيك

----------


## nawad

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## m2oo9a

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## driss.dachi

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------


## smolf

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك

----------


## الصالحيmx

جاري التجربة على البرنامج

----------


## nabilrifi

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## gsmcom

بارك الله فيك

----------


## omynimobile

:Stick Out Tongue:      MERCI  BIEN

----------


## sicklama

مشكوووووووووووووور

----------


## husseinz84

بارك الله فيك ع المجهود وشكرااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## aminesat

شكرا لك على الموضوع  الجميل والمهم

----------


## samihssain

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك

----------


## حسين العلي

شكرا أخي على الموضوع وبارك الله فيك.
هناك برنامج يسمى Gecko iphone Toolkit لفك الرمز السري للايفون والايبود والايباد من فيرجن 4.0 الى 5.0.1

----------


## kawakib13

مشكوووووور

----------


## sjooker_boy

merci

----------


## karimovic

merci

----------


## JERMED

شكرا اخي

----------


## bob123

مشكوووووووووور

----------


## azedin-meknes

Merci Khouya

----------


## chourou

مشكوووووور

----------


## boughy79

mrciiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## ucfyoss

شكراً جزيلا أخي الكريم

----------


## محمد المصري

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## islamway

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك

----------


## islamway

mrciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## mahmoud abas

ربنا ينفعك بعلمك

----------


## liamsi_kaw

بارك الله فيك

----------


## liamsi_kaw

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك

----------


## liamsi_kaw

بارك الله فيك

----------


## khalid-ma

بارك الله فيك

----------


## kemo

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك

----------


## سماره مدلول

شكرا كثيرا

----------


## liamsi_kaw

lah barak fik khoya

----------


## ighdriss

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ابو عمرو

مشكور بس يرد ربط مباشر للبرنامج
وشرحه
يرد الردد بسرع

----------


## batigoal

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته هل ممكن يكون ش برنامج يفتح كود أخر إصدارات أبل ios.7

----------


## liamsi_kaw

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك

----------


## bouhelal

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## fashfash92

مشكوووووور

----------


## ابو درش

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## tarik600

بارك الله فيك

----------


## noaman22000

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك

----------


## lamraniok

بارك الله فيك

----------


## amchebek

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك...

----------


## Abdalmujid

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررراااااااااا

----------


## bouhelal

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك

----------


## مفيده محمد

شكرا

----------


## badr2221

مشكوووور وزاد الله من امثالك

----------

